# Fuse Problem?



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

This may be a stupid question. I have a Silverado 2500HD and was given a White Night Reverse Lighting System (bacially 2 lights that attach to the trailer hitch). I have wired everthing up right (as far as I can tell) but the lights dont work.

Does anyone know if there is a fuse that needs to be installed somewhere before the trailer hitch lights will have power?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Yep, you gotta install the fuse in the under hood fuse panel.Should be a 40 amp maxi fuse.


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

Thanks but can you be more specific.
I looked at that fuse panel and could not find anything referencing trailer lights.
I did however fine 2 other fuse panels inside the truck. One under the dash almost near the break pedal and the other on the side of the dash that you have to open the drivers door to access.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

main fuse bank under the hood.. behind the battery on the divers side. pop the lid. theres gonna be a diagram on teh lid .


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok mac, here's the details on the trailer fuses. Like I said in my first post this is all in the under hood fuse box. First,pop the cover off the fuse box.If you look real close each fuse socket has a number. Check fuse socket marked number "1".I'ts in the top left hand corner of the box (if your looking over the fender) It'll take a large 40 amp maxi fuse.This is your trailer circuit main fuse. There's two more mini fuse's you need to check and see if their there. One's in the fuse socket marked number "9".this will be a 10 amp fuse.This is for the trailer stop light's.The second mini fuse need's to be in the socket marked number "10" and need's to be a 10 amp fuse.This one's for your trailer's turn signal's.Once all three fuses are in your trailer harness should be all powered up.


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

B&B;336709 said:


> Ok mac, here's the details on the trailer fuses. Like I said in my first post this is all in the under hood fuse box. First,pop the cover off the fuse box.If you look real close each fuse socket has a number. Check fuse socket marked number "1".I'ts in the top left hand corner of the box (if your looking over the fender) It'll take a large 40 amp maxi fuse.This is your trailer circuit main fuse. There's two more mini fuse's you need to check and see if their there. One's in the fuse socket marked number "9".this will be a 10 amp fuse.This is for the trailer stop light's.The second mini fuse need's to be in the socket marked number "10" and need's to be a 10 amp fuse.This one's for your trailer's turn signal's.Once all three fuses are in your trailer harness should be all powered up.


Ok I found the fuse socket "stud 1" with a plastic spacer installed. I assume this is the number 1 you are refering to. However I could not find anything labled 9 or 10 as none of the spaces are labled with numbers in the fuse box or on the back of the cover.
I did see two marked TRLb/u and TRL/park which I assume mean trailer backup and parking lights. these sockets both already had fuses installed.

I installed the 40 amp maxi fuse in the stud 1 postion but the lights still do not work.

I feel that I am close on this one but,What am I missing?
Thanks for your help

Scott


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Ok,check your interior fuse panel on the left side of the dashboard,the one you have to open the driver door to access.Look in the panel for two fuses.One should say "LT TRLR ST/TRN and the other should say RT TRLR ST/TRN. Make sure the fuses are there and that their good.


----------



## mac3897 (Dec 23, 2002)

B&B
Thanks for all of your help. I finaly got it figured out but I still have one more question.

it turned out that the plastice connectors that splice the light wires to the connector did not peirce through the power wire. I remove the connectors and the light then worked.

The strange thing that arose after I removed some of the plastic on the wire to do the spice, is 2 of the 3 wires were black. Normaly the wires should be copper colored.

Does that mean that the wires have been over heated and are now burnt?
Do they need to be replaced? 

Scott


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it figured out! Yea, the wires are black due to them getting hot because of the poor electrical connection. If they don't look too good then'd I probably cut them out and replace them as they'll probably give you problem's later down the road.


----------



## Rowski (Oct 24, 2005)

mac3897;338493 said:


> B&B
> Thanks for all of your help. I finaly got it figured out but I still have one more question.
> 
> it turned out that the plastice connectors that splice the light wires to the connector did not peirce through the power wire. I remove the connectors and the light then worked.
> ...


Solder them and use a quality electrical tape. You'll never have an issue with the splice/connection again.

Derek


----------

